# Thinking about getting a scorpion.



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm looking into getting one.

What are the required temperatures for them ?

What kind of lighting do you need for them ?

What licence you need ?

Which one is the best to get ?

Are they easy to look after( Because i'm new to reptile)

How many times do you feed them ? once a day/week how many ?

What enclosure/tank do i need for them, i know that there ground dwellers.

Just want to make sure the information is right i have check online and seen that people keep different scorpions different ways. Thank you


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 30, 2012)

> What are the required temperatures for them ?


Generally speaking room temp.



> What kind of lighting do you need for them ?


None.



> What licence you need ?


You're either allowed to keep them with no license or not allowed to keep them at all depending on the state you're in. You can keep them in NSW, Vic, Qld, SA, Tas, there's complications in NT and WA technically you can't but nobody will stop you.



> Which one is the best to get ?


Whichever one you like most.



> Are they east to look after( Because i'm new to reptile)


That depends if you think forgetting they exist for a couple months then going and checking on them to find they are still perfectly healthy easy? 



> How many times do you feed them ? once a day/week how many ?


Every couple weeks but they can go for months....



> What enclosure/tank do i need for them, i know that there ground dwellers.


A Chinese container will do, a nice small enclosure looks better though.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, thank so much, much appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

I thought they where hard to look after, turns out pretty easy.


----------



## bk201 (Oct 30, 2012)

Be careful what species you buy as some of them can be extremely hard to look after and pet shops give poor advice 
If you are new to keeping them these 3 are you're best choices and very easy to keep
either liocheles sp. 
or urodacus manicatus, elongatus, are good for beginners
(rainforest scorpion, black rock scorpion and flinders ranges scorpion)


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

I was looking at the flinders ranges scorpion


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

hey mate I would go for a flinders range scorpion (urodacus elongatus) they are considered to be a great starter I keep mine in thisView attachment 269272
its only a little guy 4th instar (meaning it he shed its skin four times in its lifeView attachment 269273
this species is what is called a scrape dwelling scorpion meaning in the wild they will make a scape under boulders and large rocks and live under that View attachment 269275
you can see the entrance to the scarpe under the rock I feed once a week with 1-2 small crickets but they could go a lot longer similar to snakes if you want PM me and I will send you a link to a good website


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scorpions are easy as hell to keep, the 3 main beginner ones as mentioned are any liocheles species, urodacus manicatus and elongatus.
No heating or lighting is required. For manicatus i use deep takeaway containers, with a cocopeat/sand mix, the same with elongatus but larger ones i have in 2l tubs. (have enough substrate for them to burrow.) I keep liocheles in takeaway containers or sistema tubs with 2-3cm of cocopeat, they do not burrow.
Have rocks and logs in the tanks so they can scrape burrow underneath them and stay under them.
You can feed them 1-2 crickets a week, but do not stress they dont always eat, ive had some never eat for months and than finally decide too !, Spray the tank once a week aswell, espicially for liocheles, try and keep that a tad more moist!

if you have any other questions let me know


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, cool now all i have to do is talk to my mum. Why don't they need heating ?


----------



## Tobe404 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty much what everyone else has said but I also like to leave a water bowl in with them.


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

"You're either allowed to keep them with no license or not allowed to keep them at all depending on the state you're in. You can keep them in NSW, Vic, Qld, SA, Tas, there's complications in NT and WA technically you can't but nobody will stop you." 
I live in the NT and spoke to parks and wildlife there is no law against keeping them its illegal to catch them and also to import them


----------



## xXExplodexX (Nov 3, 2012)

Can i put two scorpions in in a 124cm length and width 43cm is that to big for it?


----------

